
1/3-Beginners guide to React Renderers.How to build a renderer from scratch? - atulanand94
https://blog.atulr.com/react-custom-renderer-1/
======
datahipster
Neat! I've been looking around for a comprehensive guide in how to write a
custom React renderer for an upcoming project of mine. It's unfortunate that
Facebook hasn't had the time to document the process, often leaving folks to
have to poke around at how other libraries do it. I'm starting to really
appreciate how React can be used to incremental render complex state
configurations to mediums other than the DOM.

OP: thanks for taking the time to write this series! It'll definitely help me
out with some work I'm interested in doing.

